# GAURDIAN PROBLEMS.......:(



## bloonskiller911 (Oct 7, 2015)

So I have a Great Pyrenees mix, Winston(i'll include a photo as soon as I have a updated one). He is awesome to say the least and will be a year old in November, but lately he has had some odd behavior.  I caught him chasing the sheep, one sharp "no" and he stopped immediately and was very contrite but now I don't know if I can trust him.  They all usually stay at the barn, which is not visible from the house, and I have separated him from them. this may not have been the best choice but my wife, myself, and children all had very busy schedules the last few weeks.  He wants with the goats and sheep so much I don't know if it was a fluke or if something else is going on. The reason I say something else is because he is still intact and I caught him mounting one of the nannies(who did not move away, full blown heat with no billy around)I corrected that but I have noticed that he is mounting anything that is still.  Food bowls, trough, you get the idea.  I didn't want to have him neutered, not that I would breed him, just my own preference with my dogs, but is this a hormonal stage he will grow out of, and how to I reintroduce him to the flock/herd and correct the problem? it's so crazy because of how submissive he is with any one the sheep or goats and even geese and ducks.  Am I overthinking this and the corrections should be enough? Help!!!!


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Oct 7, 2015)

This is Winston and my youngest daughter.  He is truly her dog! He never lets her out of his sight while at the barn and watches her through the fence when he and the sheep are at the pasture at the house.  Maybe she is the "problem"

I will get some more photos.


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 7, 2015)

How old is he? Between 6 and 10 months is when our pyr mix started to "find himself" that way and was mounting things. He did quit with constant reminders and quick corrections but he will still try every now and again  but  he is an inside dog so we are around him all the time to do so.


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 7, 2015)

What is he mixed with is a other question I would have.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 7, 2015)

Quick lunch break... so will make this quick. 

I don't understand what you mean here-


bloonskiller911 said:


> Maybe she is the "problem"



Winston has entered the stage of sexual development.
The does, ewes being in heat can cause some issues. Not an uncommon problem and is hit or miss from dog to dog. If there is a female dog (intact) within range of your property this may have triggered his behaviors but more than likely it is the livestock.
Continue to correct yes, there is no real easy fix for this. Most young immature dogs that do this will outgrow it. Does/Ewes that don't tolerate such things help matters along. Does and ewes that just stand there certainly don't help. The mounting is generally not too big an issue (although not ideal) it is the chasing that is. 
If you have does that won't tolerate it that is where he should go.
Because you are not able to be there to correct this you need to weigh the risks. Are the risks of predators coming in a greater threat? Is he chasing and mouthing the livestock?

One of our 9 month old pups is very confused by all this nonsense with does screaming in heat.  We also have a GSD bitch in heat. So all our pups are humping each other LOL. So far no does though.
You are not alone.

If it is strictly mounting you can use an anti jump harness... _sometimes _that works.

Oh and BTW watch that he isn't sniffing and licking at the does hindparts as this needs correction quick and swift... it can lead to dogs chewing off afterbirth from a doe and that can kill her.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Oct 7, 2015)

By "she" is the problem, I meant my daughter.  three year olds training dogs is hard work for me!!! I have not seen any smelling of licking but will be quick to intervene.  Was separating him a bad idea.  all ewes and nannies are bred now so that should hopefully take care of that.  Thanks for your replies.  Also I do not know what he is mixed with, he was given to us, as off color, which @Southern by choice was able to let me know that Pyrenees do not carry a brindle gene. i'll have to get height and weight and new picture for everyone.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 7, 2015)

Separate him if you feel it is best.  It is one of those things where you are seeing the intensity or lack there of in the situation, and only you can make that call.

I love that your little one loves him too! 
My youngest daughter will be a future trainer.She can train anything, pretty amazing. She worked with "her" pup out of last litter- it was very hard on her to see him go but the family sends pics at least once a week! I love seeing little ones attached to the LGD's. It is such a great bond. I still cannot get over the fact that people out there still believe in the hands off approach thinking it will ruin them. Geesh.

I'd love to guess what he's crossed with... get more pics! 
I am just so happy he is working well for you.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Oct 8, 2015)

He is great with the girls, he is just the most attached to the youngest.  I am going to be working in the fields in the coming weeks doing wood so I will turn him back with them all so I can monitor what he is doing and correct quickly.


----------

